# game wardens



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fished above new richmond boat ramp this after noon, odnr had 3 pickup trucks there with to boat out. they came in while i was there. was there a big license and limit check going on today?:B one came from the dam way down, and the other came 9 mile area.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I talked to a game warden at the Nine Mile ramp. They said they were mostly out checking for duck stamps since this is the first day of the season.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, thanks. i,ve never seen that many on the ohio river at one time.


----------

